# Choose your help carefully....and i'd avoid British Surrogacy Centre



## cyanblue (Apr 28, 2014)

hello
I am new here, and we hope that after a few weeks of reading through all the various posts, we will be able to restart our journey towards parenthood with more success than we have so far achieved.

Before that, though, i just wanted to send a bit of a public warning about a place called British Surrogacy Centre that we tried, and failed, through, and we would hate to see anyone else get conned like we were.

They were full of promises, appeared friendly and sincere. But all that really happened was we paid out more and more money, and in return received various phone calls that they "nearly" had a surrogate, or they "definitely" had an egg donor - only for their to be "issues" with some American agency, or problems with other people, so each time they dropped out at the last minute.... throughout all this, of course, we just had to pay out more money to secure everything we needed.

Eventually, we sort of wised up, and decided to stop the process through them, whereupon they promised that at least some of our money - $20,000 - would be back with us before Christmas. And, of course, it isn't, and, of course, they aren't answering emails.

I obviously have no clue whether they happened to single us out to steal from, and in fact are helping other people all across the country with their surrogate journey, or whether they just randomly con everyone they can, but, as i say, from our point of view they should be avoided at all costs. It is a difficult enough time for anyone going down this route without having to deal with people that do that sort of thing.


----------

